# Shampoo type?



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Any specific recommendations? I also  used to use a conditioner... eek this was years ago.

The conditioner allowed the fur to dry faster, smell better and for longer I found.

Geez, I feel so emasculated.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

For you or the dog? :lol:

I use whatever puppy shampoo they have at the store. Just dont use human shampoos on dogs.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I liked Lambert Kay's Old Reliable Oatmeal shampoo. Smelled nice but not perfumey or flowery. Keep in mind though, you should probably wash your German shepherd only when they get really *really* dirty. Washing too much dries out their coat. My dogs get a bath about 2 times a year tops, unless they happen to get into something nasty. What is a bummer for me is that Lily, my therapy dog prospect, is supposed to be bathed before hospital visits. Maybe I could get away with hosing her down, using those wipes, or just give her a good brushing. Her coat is in excellent condition, would hate to lose it.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I expected a more abusive response there Mike! I was all geared up holding the arms of my chair and everything. And I'm bald, BTW.

So any old dog shampoo.. OK

Since the pup had Parvo, I wanted to give him a nice cleaning. Also, when his raw diet stopped, he was more smelly.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.baldheadshine.com


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

not quite that bald...


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> http://www.baldheadshine.com


"turtlewax" works too, i guess, and one container will last a LONG time


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Dishwasher.

Just kidding, but I met a dog handler who did that.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lyn Chen said:


> Dishwasher.
> 
> Just kidding, but I met a dog handler who did that.



That would be a bad plan.

And Mike's right about even mild human versions, because of the very different pH.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I like this:

http://www.leerburg.com/1068.htm#herbal

And also the "Buddy" ones.

For therapeutic products (flaking skin, etc.), I have a list somewhere of recommendations..... if anyone want me to find it, I will.

I like to shampoo pretty rarely, getting by with a good rinse unless s/he smells or is filthy. I like those big pre-moistened sheets (like baby wipes) a lot, too.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

I don´t wash at all. If they´re really dirty they get hosed off, nothing more.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> I don´t wash at all. If they´re really dirty they get hosed off, nothing more.


Thats what I do with the older dogs, but the pups like to splash in pee and poop so I shampoo


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thunder will be four in Janurary and has only had one bath. I brush and groom 3-4 times a week. Never had a odor problem.


----------



## Julie Ward (Oct 1, 2007)

You're supposed to bathe them? Huh.


----------



## Jessica Dixon (Dec 1, 2007)

I use Virbac's Epi-Soothe shampoo and Relief Creme Rinse, it's a leave in conditioner. I have to use it because Logan has skin allergies, I bought it at his dermatologist


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Thunder will be four in Janurary and has only had one bath. I brush and groom 3-4 times a week. Never had a odor problem.


well, he's stuck outside anyway, so who cares???

i think brix has had one, maybe 2 baths his entire life so far (@ almost 2 yrs old), both w/the shampoo we use on show cattle/horses (forget the name). i groom by vacuuming every other day...


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

i have used "cowboy Magic" shampoo in the past... thats cause iv got a white dog which sometimes looks grey after a muddy session at the club


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

I have found an organic like dog perfume that has an "apple" smell that I will spray on the dogs when they get stinky. Its helps since all my dogs are usually inside.


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

I bathe my dogs alot. They live in my house, and I refuse to have them stinky.

I use the Solid Gold Super-Sens Gelle Shampoo (It is really mild) and the Solid Gold Jojoba Conditioner so that I dont dry them out to bad. I also use Show Sheen for horses when I am done. It actually does keep dirt and nastiness off them for about a week.

Like others have mentioned, baby wipes work really well too. But, all of my dogs have short coats  I dont know what it would be like to try to baby wipe down a GSD.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Amanda Layne said:


> I bathe my dogs alot. They live in my house, and I refuse to have them stinky.
> 
> I use the Solid Gold Super-Sens Gelle Shampoo (It is really mild) and the Solid Gold Jojoba Conditioner so that I dont dry them out to bad. I also use Show Sheen for horses when I am done. It actually does keep dirt and nastiness off them for about a week.
> 
> Like others have mentioned, baby wipes work really well too. But, all of my dogs have short coats  I dont know what it would be like to try to baby wipe down a GSD.



There are big thick versions of baby wipes for dogs. Can't remember the name..... They're really useful for actual dirt. As for stinky: I don't run into that with dogs fed fresh food. :lol: I've been lucky with no-skunk-experience (knock wood).

I've heard several good comments about Solid Gold.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't bathe mine, if he gets really dirty I make him go swim in the ocean for a while.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't bathe mine. Good diet and regular brushing seems to minimse any 'doggy' smell.


----------

